# Big baby beast rba glass



## @cliff (1/8/17)

Who has stock of the above as well as smok alien and battlestar silicone sleeves.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (1/8/17)

We have all these things 

The RBA section here: http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/RBA-RTA-Atomisers-clearomisers/Big-baby-beast-RBA

and the covers can be found in this section: 
http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/skins-covers-cases


----------



## @cliff (1/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> We have all these things
> 
> The RBA section here: http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/RBA-RTA-Atomisers-clearomisers/Big-baby-beast-RBA
> 
> ...


Fantastic!! Oh I see I left out the glass part... I see yours is out of stock, any idea when you'll be getting more? Wanting to order asap

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (1/8/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Fantastic!! Oh I see I left out the glass part... I see yours is out of stock, any idea when you'll be getting more? Wanting to order asap
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


I have ordered more, with a bit of luck they should be here in a week or two. I do have a spare glass at the shop though that I will load on the site for you now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (1/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I have ordered more, with a bit of luck they should be here in a week or two. I do have a spare glass at the shop though that I will load on the site for you now


Ordering now

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (1/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I have ordered more, with a bit of luck they should be here in a week or two. I do have a spare glass at the shop though that I will load on the site for you now


Ordered and paid!!! Thanks for the phenomenal service!!! 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (1/8/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Ordered and paid!!! Thanks for the phenomenal service!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks for the support 

We'll have that all sent out for you tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

